# global bankers= legalized crime



## Dot Com (Jul 18, 2012)

Dodd Frank is not NEARLY enough to contain these criminals. Its important because the *cough* "financial services" sector makes up a large chunk of our economy (thanks outsourcers  )

first they blew up the world economy, then none of them were sent to prison for knowingly selling junk, LIBOR trillion $ rate-rigging scandal, HSBC cartel money laundering and, London whales, to top it off, they own the u.s. senate., 

Crooked Bankers | On Point with Tom Ashbrook


> Somali pirates and piracy, pretty quiet this year we&#8217;re told.  Wish we could say the same about the world of big banks.  From the gory headlines week after week, the world of big banking can look like a pirates&#8217; jamboree.  LIBOR rate rigging.  Mexican money laundering.  London whaling.
> 
> Ponzi schemes and crooked deals and straight up theft and fraud.  It&#8217;s too much.  It&#8217;s appalling.  Giant HSBC in the hot seat now for moving billions in drug lord money.  Some days it feels like there are Somali pirates in the world&#8217;s banking wheelhouse.



The reason nothing may happen is:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZbC_IqWEJY]"The Banks Own The Place" - Senator Dick Durbin - YouTube[/ame]​
JPMorgan traders may have sought to conceal losses - BostonHerald.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-I1bW_BMus]Tea Party Senator Wants Jamie Dimon to Guide Bank Regulation! - YouTube[/ame]​
Libor Reported as Rigged in


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## whitehall (Jul 21, 2012)

Mark Rich was one of the most notorious corporate pirates at the time and he was on the FBI ten most wanted list. He was pardoned by democrat Bill Clinton because Rich's wife donated a million dollars to Clinton's "library". Democrat Barney Frank told Americans that Fannie Mae was doing fine when it was on the verge of collapse. Democrat Barry Hussein wasn't smart enough to earn a living on his own. Who would you rather have in the white house? A republican or a democrat?


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 21, 2012)

Of course the watchdog, getting his share of the fox's chicken is not to blame at all...

are they?


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbjo2Y8ibOI&feature=g-all-u]Super-rich Rabbit Hole: Wealthy stash $21 tn in offshore havens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 23, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> Dodd Frank is not NEARLY enough to contain these criminals. .






You mean Dodd Frank are not nearlly enough to corrupt the banks.
Dodd-Frank are apart of of the problem.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 23, 2012)

This happened in large part because we outsourced a goodly portion of our manufacturing base and became a nation w/ an economy based on "services" such as retail & banking. All they do is serve as middle men or paper pushers.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 25, 2012)

Wall Street Legend Sandy Weill: Break Up the Big Banks - Yahoo! Finance


> He essentially called for the return of the Glass-Steagall Act, which imposed banking reforms that split banks from other financial institutions such as insurance companies.
> *"I'm suggesting that they be broken up* so that the taxpayer will never be at risk, the depositors won't be at risk, the leverage of the banks will be something reasonable, and the investment banks can do trading, they're not subject to a Volker rule (the Volcker rule explained), they can make some mistakes, but they'll have everything that clears with each other every single night so they can be market-to-market," Weill said.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 25, 2012)

Lefties have to know that all this "out-sourcing" stuff is political smoke and mirror B.S. The left used the term "global economy" for years to keep the US from being independent of foreign oil and now the hypocrite SOB's turn on a dime and whine about a guy who legally did what the federal government has been doing for decades. When do you hear the left calling for former democrat governor Jon Corzine's head for losing a billion dollars of customer assets? When do you hear the left talking about Clinton pardoning the most notorious corporate criminal who was on the FBI 10 most wanted list in exchange for a couple of bucks donated to his "library"? Maybe there is a faction of ignorant radical left wingers who actually believe that capitalism is evil or maybe the entire left is nothing but a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 27, 2012)

the bankers et al own BOTH sides of the aisle smart guy.


----------



## waltky (Dec 11, 2012)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dey payin' out the butt fer it now...

*HSBC to pay $1.9bn in US money laundering settlement*
_11 December 2012 - HSBC has admitted its money laundering controls have been too lax_


> HSBC has confirmed it is to pay US authorities $1.9bn (£1.2bn) in a settlement over money laundering, the largest paid in such a case.  The UK-based bank was alleged to have helped launder money belonging to drug cartels and nations under US sanctions.  Earlier this year HSBC admitted having poor money laundering controls following a US Senate investigation.  Last month it announced it had set aside $1.5bn to cover the costs of any settlement or fines.  "We accept responsibility for our past mistakes," said HSBC group chief executive Stuart Gulliver.  "We have said we are profoundly sorry for them, and we do so again."
> 
> The bank said it had spent $290m on improving its systems to prevent money laundering and clawed back some bonuses paid to senior executives in the past.  The news followed the announcement of a similar but much smaller settlement with UK-based Standard Chartered bank, which will pay $300m in fines for violating US sanctions.  The cases are seen as part of a crackdown on money laundering and sanctions violations being led by federal government agencies and New York state authorities.  Money laundering is the process of disguising the proceeds of crime so that the money cannot be linked to the wrongdoing.
> 
> ...


----------



## impalero (Jan 1, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Lefties have to know that all this "out-sourcing" stuff is political smoke and mirror B.S. The left used the term "global economy" for years to keep the US from being independent of foreign oil and now the hypocrite SOB's turn on a dime and whine about a guy who legally did what the federal government has been doing for decades. When do you hear the left calling for former democrat governor Jon Corzine's head for losing a billion dollars of customer assets? When do you hear the left talking about Clinton pardoning the most notorious corporate criminal who was on the FBI 10 most wanted list in exchange for a couple of bucks donated to his "library"? Maybe there is a faction of ignorant radical left wingers who actually believe that capitalism is evil or maybe the entire left is nothing but a bunch of hypocrites.



Do the criminal scum on Wall Street lean left or right?
Do they donate to the left or right?
Do they believe in Free Markets or cozying up to their Wall Street buddies in DC?
Do the bankers control our government or do the people of this country?

Watch The Full Program Online | The Warning | FRONTLINE | PBS

In 1994, Brooksley Born saw the dangers in derivatives and wanted to regulate them, the banksters told her and Summers who is boss.

"I walk into Brooksley's office one day; the blood has drained from her face," says Michael Greenberger, a former top official at the CFTC who worked closely with Born. "She's hanging up the telephone; she says to me: 'That was [former Assistant Treasury Secretary] Larry Summers. He says, "You're going to cause the worst financial crisis since the end of World War II."... [He says he has] 13 bankers in his office who informed him of this. Stop, right away. No more.'"


What would happen if 13 common citizens went to Summers office and demanded him stop something? Security would be called and they would be thrown out, unless your a filthy cockroach wall street bankster thug.


----------



## editec (Mar 3, 2013)

Yup.

Our banking system is based on a criminal system granting Banks control over the economy.

Our entire monetary system IS ORGANIZED LEGALIZED CRIME that makes debt slaves of most of us personally and our nation collectively.

No economic solution that doesn't start out with publica hangings of some of the Bankster CEOs will work.

Banking has become a PARASITIC system sucking the life out of our society.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Mar 3, 2013)

Do not criticize Banks, they helped Bankroll the Glorious Russian Revolution.

They are also laundering billions in drug money from the sale of Afghanistan Heroin that your Soldiers are protecting even as we speak.

The Trillions being played on the Stock Market (Gift of Federal Reserve) is the only reason your Capitalist Pig Dog Economy even has a pulse.

Do not criticize Banks, they are the true basis of all power in the World today.

Bow down to the Governments they control.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 3, 2013)

If it's "legalized" it's not a crime. The pot heads will tell you that. Closer to home I'd submit that the chairperson of the Congressional Banking committee was guilty of a crime when he told Americans that Fannie Mae was solvent when it was on the verge of collapse.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 3, 2013)

American Communist said:


> Do not criticize Banks, they helped Bankroll the Glorious Russian Revolution.
> 
> They are also laundering billions in drug money from the sale of Afghanistan Heroin that your Soldiers are protecting even as we speak.
> 
> ...


They're also the ones who bankrolled the resplendent Boiking's election and re-election.

The peasants can be such ingrates sometimes.


----------



## Grandma (Mar 4, 2013)

@Oddball - The banks and Wall Street play both sides.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## beagle9 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> This happened in large part because we outsourced a goodly portion of our manufacturing base and became a nation w/ an economy based on "services" such as retail & banking. All they do is serve as middle men or paper pushers.


It was a vision they had, and it was successful because we had become weak as a nation (dependent), and we were gobbling up what ever those in power would have us believe. I was in the utility industry during the deregulation of that industry, and man did I see and witness some pretty wild and bad stuff during those dark days, especially for many who were hurt by that b/c. That industry is still an industry that is unfriendly to it's workers anymore (unknown by many), where as they (the workers) have become just a number only, and there is no relationship being promoted between worker and management. You know why the relationship game ended between worker and management, it was because management undoubtedly knew that it was going to begin doing corrupt and secretive things in the future, so transparency and the relationship game had to end and end quickly over time. One thing a so called up standing citizen can't have, and that is to be found out that he is not so upstanding after all. Right now people are losing their jobs still, just to make room for the new corruptible minds who are entering the workplace. Where is it all going people ?

I just wish I knew where it was that all of this was being taught to our youth anymore, and how it became a trend that got going among them all, and sadly to the point of totally corrupting every thing that they put their little grimed hands upon afterwards ? Was it being taught in the colleges as a formula and a vision of some sort, that to be used by them once graduated ? Where did these people come from or from whence did they come ?  Maybe college studies should be audited and researched by the proper people, in order to find the culprits in all of this, or maybe look into what is being promoted in the corporate world once entering that world, in order to see if it is a direct creation of that world once entered into it. One thing is for sure, and that is when problems like this arise in which threatens the nations sovereignty and moral character, then we should go on the hunt to find the fountain in which has been formed, and then drunken from by our young in which turned them into monsters afterwards.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 5, 2013)

Grandma said:


> @Oddball - The banks and Wall Street play both sides.



Agreed. Fraudball & his boiking meme have long since gotten old :yawn: I bet he voted for Bush at least once if not 2X as well


----------



## Oddball (Mar 5, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> This happened in large part because we outsourced a goodly portion of our manufacturing base and became a nation w/ an economy based on "services" such as retail & banking. All they do is serve as middle men or paper pushers.


Your total economic ignorance is showing again...Doctors, nurses, mechanics, IT experts, technicians (HVAC, electricians), property managers, etcetera are hardly middlemen and paper pushers.


----------

